# HTC vivid



## Technowizard66 (Oct 9, 2011)

Well I finally upgraded my phones so I'm playing with an HTC vivid. So far I like it bit I was curious if any one has attempted to root one. My inspire came to life when I rooted it so I was just curious if there was one out there. I found the zerg-rush method but wanted to see what other experiences others have had

Sent from my HTC vivid using RootzWiki


----------



## glevitan (Jan 3, 2012)

Technowizard66 said:


> Well I finally upgraded my phones so I'm playing with an HTC vivid. So far I like it bit I was curious if any one has attempted to root one. My inspire came to life when I rooted it so I was just curious if there was one out there. I found the zerg-rush method but wanted to see what other experiences others have had
> 
> Sent from my HTC vivid using RootzWiki


This is on the street right now...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1498003

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1416836


----------



## daspazz (Apr 14, 2012)

glevitan said:


> This is on the street right now...
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1498003
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1416836


I tried both of those and finally had to use pirateghost's vivid_rooted_OTA ROM.

Once I flashed that I was on root easy street.

of course YMMV!


----------

